# Gilde Unerfahrung und Klein



## Racknahack (17. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen Community, 

*Hinweis : Schreibfehler im Titel ! Bitte Daten am Ende des Textes beachten !*

wir haben vor längerer Zeit die Gilde unerfahren und klein auf dem Server Malfurion auf Allianzseite gegründet. Diese haben wir mit drei leuten, teils auch mal vier Leuten auf Level 25 gebracht. Nun stehen wir da und überlegen wie es denn weiter gehen soll. Die Gilde hat aktuell nur 2 Leute. Diese Gilde sollte eigentlich nur als Level- und Fungilde laufen. Jedoch stehen wir mit unseren Chars da und wissen nicht was wir eigendlich nun weiter machen sollen. Wir sind ein Schattenpriester mit Healspecc und ein Überlebenjäger. Beide haben eine Gegenstandsstufe von 530 und mehr. Zur Zeit wird gefarmt und getwinkt. Nachdem wir über dem Dungeonbrowser mehrmals auf die Schn... gefallen sind haben wir es aufgegeben dort nach Szenarien und Dungeons zu suchen. Schlachtzüge haben wir bisher gar keine gemacht. Somit passt der Name ja zu uns : unerfahren und klein ^^

Jedoch möchten wir gerne mehr von WoW sehen als nur die täglichen daylies etc..
Daher suchen wir Tipps was wir noch machen könnten. Unsere Gilde möchten wir nicht aufgegeben weil es eine harte Arbeit war die auf den Stand von heute zu bringen. 

Vieleicht gibt es ja Leute die uns helfen möchten was aus dieser Gilde zu machen. Dabei hoffe ich auch auf Leute die Erfahrung haben und uns mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen aber auch Leute die keine Erfahrung haben oder Twinks sind gerne gesehen da wir durch das LvL 25 auch dementsprechende Bonis zu bieten haben.

Hier nochmals die Daten 

Gilde : unerfahren und klein
Server : Malfurion
Erfahrung : keine bzw. wenig
Fraktion : Allianz

Ansprechpartner : Kleona ( Schattenpriester ), Racknahack ( Überlebensjäger ) beide LvL 90 , Gegenstandsstufe 530 und mehr.

Wir würden uns freuen wenn sich Leute melden. Es gibt noch viel zu tun und viele Erfolge zu erzielen aber ohne " Stress " sondern nur mit " Spass " das ist uns wichtig. WoW ist für uns ein Spiel und keine Meisterschaft. Wir sind hilfsbereit denn das was wir wissen geben wir auch gerne weiter.

Bis dann in der grossen WoW-Welt.


----------



## zampata (18. Mai 2014)

> Nun stehen wir da und überl.egen wie es denn weiter gehen soll.


Ich antworte nur mal auf den Teil 

seid mir nicht böse aber es gibt fast schon mehr Gilden als Spieler.
Ja ich kann durchaus verstehen dass Ihr an Euerer Gilde hängt aber wenn ihr nicht noch 30 mal mehr Fleiß reinsteckt dann wird sie vermutlich so klein und unerfahren bleiben wie sie derzeit ist.
Ihr könnt einfach nicht mit den größeren Gilden konkurrieren also könnt ihr nur die Spieler anwerben die sowieso lieber nur Questen. Ob das wirklich das ist was ihr machen wollt?

Wenn Ihr eh nur 2 Leute seid könnt ihr das auch zum Vorteil nutzen. Ihr könnt euch einfach einen Raidplatz irgendwo suchen wo ihr mit geht..
Gibt auch ein paar Stammgruppen die halt ohne Gildenbindung suchen. Oder ihr geht halt Random oder macht selber ne Random Gruppe auf.
Gerade da eignet sich flex eigentlich ziemlich gut. Mit der Zeit findet ihr Freunde und die Gilde kann größw


----------



## Racknahack (21. Mai 2014)

Hallo Forengemeinde, 

da wir schon Anfragen hatten und auch zwei Neuzugänge ( einer ist wieder raus ) nochmals der Hinweis. Wir sind zur Zeit im Neuaufbau und nur mit drei leuten. Ziel ist es eine Gruppe aufzustellen um Dungeons, Szenarien und auch Schlachtzüge zu laufen und den einen oder anderen Gildenerfolg zu holen. Wir möchten keinesfalls in irgendeiner Art und Weise mit anderen Gilden konkureien was eh nicht möglich ist. Wir wollen auch keine Massengilde werden. Bei uns steht hier der Spass am Spiel im Vordergrund und kein Zwang irgendwas zu erreichen. Das wichtigste ist, das der name Programm ist nämlcih unerfahren und klein, das ist auch die Gildenleitung. Immerhin können wir alle Bonies einer LvL25 Gilde bieten wie erhöhtes Reittempo etc. 

Alles weitere erfahrt Ihr im Einganspost. 

Beste Grüsse

Eure Gildenleitung Racknahack und Kleona


----------



## Tikume (21. Mai 2014)

Racknahack schrieb:


> Immerhin können wir alle Bonies einer LvL25 Gilde bieten wie erhöhtes Reittempo etc.



Sorry fürs reingrätschen, aber ich frage mich immer wieder warum Gilden mit der Anzahl der bankfächer oder sowas werben.
Leute die primär sowas interessiert, dürften gemeinhin nicht gerade das sein, was man als Gildenmitglied sucht


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Mai 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Leute die primär sowas interessiert, dürften gemeinhin nicht gerade das sein, was man als Gildenmitglied sucht


Genau das sage ich mir auch schon immer seit Jahren. Wenn die "neuen" dann die Boni genutzt haben und Max-Level erreicht haben sind sie wieder raus. Alles schon häufig erlebt.
Wer wirklich an dem zusammenspielen mit einer Gilde interessiert ist, dem ist es egal welchen Level diese hat.


----------



## assgar (27. Mai 2014)

Meine Vorredner haben schon das wichtigste gesagt,mit Boni lockt man niemanden mehr.Das zweite Problem was ich sehe ist die Serverauslastung von Malfurion (niedrig),ihr schreibt ja das ihr gerne mehr sehen wollte als Dailys ect. und kaum jemand würde freiwiilig auf einem der toten Server neu anfangen oder gar transen.
Diese Server sind zwar super zum questen aber bergen auch ihre Schattenseiten wie leergefegte Auktionshäuser und wenige Spieler,und die meisten Leute und auch Raider gehen eher zu den bereits überfüllten Servern so traurig es ist.Da hat Blizzard mit seiner bekloppten Spielepolitik ordentlich zu beigetragen und verdient.
Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe ist die entweder woanders wo es noch Spieler gibt neu zu beginnen oder mit der Gilde dort hinzuwechseln was aber viele Eruonen kosten würde,aber dort wo ihr gerade seid sehe ich für euch schwarz.

LG
Assgar


----------



## Racknahack (29. Mai 2014)

Hey und Hallo , 

erstmal danke für eure Antworten. Tatsächlich haben wir mal zwei neue Chars mal auf einen anderen volleren Server angefangen und mussten tatsächlich sehen das unser Server regelrecht unterbevölkert ist. In dem Sinne gebe ich euch vollkommen recht. Es bringt nicht auf einem leeren Sever was zu bringen , da kann man lange warten. 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Donnerfalke77 (1. Juni 2014)

Solltest du auf einen vollen Server wechseln,ergeben sich andere Probleme.Die Server sind nicht umsonst voll,viele Abgewanderte,frustrierte Spieler die Heil auf einem vollen Server suchen.
Da es dort sehr sehr viele andere Gilden gibt,die bereits im Startgebiet durch ihr installiertes Inviteaddon auf sich aufmerksam machen um den Goldspeicher mehr und mehr zu füllen.Manche gehen erstmal in solche Gilden rein,denn genau wie in deinem Thread werben diese mit Boni hier und da,und viele nehmen die Einladung auch zum leveln an,leider.Das neue Gildensystem was mit Cata eingeführt wurde um die Spieler zu binden hat Blizzard wohl die ganzen Botter und Goldscheffler außer acht gelassen,das war ein Schuss in den Ofen.früher ging man aus anderen gründen in eine Gilde!
Damit will ich sagen das der Markt gerade auf solchen Servern hart umkämpft ist,die Pro-Gilden haben keine Probleme die können sich die Rosinen rauspicken für ihre Vorhaben,aber die ganzen Casualgilden müssen gerade auf solchen Servern das gewisse Etwas haben ansonsten wird sich niemend für sie ernsthaft interessieren.Es hört sich zwar blöde an,aber wenn die Werbung 0815 ist geht man in der Masse unter.Mit Sprüchen wie in etwa "Bei uns zählt der Spass am Spiel" oder "Wir sind ne super duper Truppe" kann man niemanden mehr hinterm Ofen herlocken,das schreibt so ziehmlich jeder und ist im Prinzip alles das gleiche wenn man mal den Gildenbrowser liest,nichtssagend.
Deshalb würde ich mir an deiner Stelle überlegen nicht doch auf Malfurion zu bleiben,denn wenn du nicht innovativ bist und eine gewisse Rafinesse bei der Werbung an den Tag legst dann wird das auf dem neuen Server nichts werden.
Was anderes sind die ganzen Gimmicks die für viele wie Whattsapp heute unverzichtbar zu sein scheinen,mein heißgeliebtes Teamspeak.Um es abzukürzen,wer heute kein Teamspek bietet sieht alt aus,ich für meinen Teil nutze es garnicht mehr.Nicht wie bereits einige in meinem Thread geschrieben haben weil ich nicht kommunikativ bin,sondern einfach weil ich nach der Arbeit keine Lust mehr habe den ganzen Schwachsinn anzuhören oder so wie es früher bei mir gewesen ist manchmal auch garnichts obwohl viele im Teamspeak eingeloggt waren,nee da höre ich lieber gute Musik oder höre mir das Spielegedudel an.aber wie gesagt das ist nur meine Meinung,die geschätzte 99,99% der WoW-Spieler nicht mir teilen.Von daher schaff es dir an falls du es noch nicht hast (in deinem Thread stand nichts davon ob du es hast oder nicht)

Wieso schreibe ich dir das,ich habe deine Werbung hier im Forum schön früher gelesen und die war nicht gerade das was mich oder auch andere dazu bewegen würde nach Malfurion oder irgendwo anders zu spielen um in deine Gilde zu kommen und dort dann neu anzufangen.Entschuldige das ich dir so offen antworte,aber du hast ja darum gebeten das wir dir Tips unterbreiten sollen.

Gehe mehr auf die Leute zu sei kommunikativ,dann wird es auch klappen.

Der Donnerfalke


----------



## VarCantKolt (22. Juni 2014)

[


----------



## Racknahack (22. Juni 2014)

Moin , 

wir haben uns aus der Gildenrekrutierung etwas zurück gezogen. Wir spielen WoW so wie es uns Spass macht. Die Gruppensuche werd ich auch mehr nutzen da ich ausser meinem DD einen Tank hochlevel. Bei uns in der Gilde heisst das Motto : Nur der Spass zählt ! Kommt es zu einem Wipe sagen wir uns nur : Na und was solls, dann versuchen wir es halt nochmal. Mittlerweile sind wir wieder auf 2 Leute geschrumpft. Naja was solls. Wir werden jedoch unsere Gilde nicht aufgeben. Wenn wir in Schlachtzüge oder Dungeoans wollen etc. dann machen wir das über die Gruppensuche und gut ist. Jedoch sei gesagt das wir gerne Interessenten bei uns willkommen heissen. 

Beste Grüsse


----------



## Raijka (23. Juni 2014)

Da man nun Server übergreifend Spielen kann und vor allem Raiden kann ist es nicht mehr ganz so tragisch auf einen "leeren" Server beheimatet zu sein. Zumindest beim Farmen hat Todeswache mein Heimatserver seine Vorteile jeder Rarmob steht da die Schätze Pandarias liegen einfach so rum  Alle Twinks meiner Freunde egal auf welchen Server die zu Hause sind fliegen mit mir immer wenn sie wollen eine Runde Farmen, auf einen vollen Server wie Antonidas sucht man sich einen Wolf da ist alles leer.

Wenn dann irgendwann das neue Add On kommt wird sich das wieder ändern wie immer werden viele zurückkommen die Gilden werden ihre Verluste an Spielern ausgleichen einige werden Fusionieren um Raidfähig zu sein.

Ist doch immer so der Content ist durch Mop ist langweilig man zockt andere Games in der Wartezeit jetzt eine Gilde zu suchen oder zu Gründen ist vergebene Liebesmühe. 

Daher Abwarten bis Blizz das neue Add On bringt dann durchstarten die Gildenleiter der großen Gilden werden wieder Flexraids organisieren um neue Spieler kennen zu lernen und zu testen um Danach die besten für den 20 Mann Raid zu rekrutieren.
Die Chance sollte man nutzen und sich von seiner besten Seite zeigen dann klappts auch mit der Gilde und der Stammgruppe


----------



## assgar (26. Juni 2014)

Racknahack schrieb:


> Moin ,
> 
> wir haben uns aus der Gildenrekrutierung etwas zurück gezogen.



Viel ist auch nicht im Vorfeld geschehen,und mit der Einstellung um eine Gilde zu gründen und aufzubauen wird euch auch nicht viel über bleiben als euch anderen Stammgruppen/Gilden anzuschließen.Die Tips der anderen hier würde ich mir falls doch mal Interesse aufkommen sollte beherzigen,aber mit dem was bisher von euch gekommen ist wird das wohl nichts und deswgegen hatte ich auch eure Gilde schnell wieder verlassen,denn von solchen Gilden wenn man sie überhaupt als solches bezeichnen kann gibt es mehr als genug.
Nichts für ungut.

MfG
Assgar


----------



## VarCantKolt (27. Juni 2014)

.


----------

